# High Jump



## Princess Misty (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi there, this is Misty.

This morning, I got caught. Momma never knew how I did it,but this morning she saw me, and now my secret it out. shoot!I didn't see her watching me, she was being so quiet, now she'll neverlet me do it anymore.

I can jump to the top of my NIC cage. Our cage is 2 levelshigh (so that makes it about 3 feet tall momma said - although it'slike10 of my feet, so not sure what she's talking about).

Momma used to think I was jumping off the boxes and stuff in the room,so she kept moving all the boxes out of the way so I had nothing tojump from, but that didn't stop me. I could still get upthere, and momma used to look so confused when she saw me sitting ontop our cage.

Then she thought I knew how to climb the bars, so she kept trying tocatch me in the act, but she was always too late and would only see mewhen I was already on the top.

She says she doesn't like me up there because it's dangerous if I falloff, but I'm a big girl - I'm not afraid of heights. I'm upthere all the time when she's not looking.

This morning, she caught me on the cage and took me off as usual, andthen she left the room, but I didn't know she was standing in thebathroom across from our room in the dark watching me. I wentup to the cage, gave a BIG thump to wind up and jumped up on the cageagain. 

I heard momma gasp, and I knew she saw me!! It was too late, now sheknows I can jump that high... it's only a matter of time now before shefinds a way to block me from jumping up.

She's such a fun spoiler!!

PM (Princess Misty)

PS: Can you guys jump10 bunnyfeets in the air?? What's the highest you've jumped?


----------



## The Prince and The Princess (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Princess Misty, it's Princess Jackie here. 

Me and Wilbur have 2 NIC cages in our bedroom, one is 2 high th3 otheris 3. Every night I jump up on the 2 high cage, Mommie&amp; Daddy love to see me up there. They put treats upthere most nights for me. Wilbur is too much of a Sissy tojump up so he can't get my treats. 

I even jump up to the other cage sometimes and look around myKingdom. I think you should tell your Mommie that it's ok tojump on the cages, as it's good exercise.

The top of our cages are covered with cardboard or this other stuff that looks like paneling so I can't fall through.

Princess Jackie


PS

Here's a picture of our cages.


----------



## PythagoreanLEGO (Jul 5, 2007)

I like to use the main wood fence to do a backflip over the 2-foot fence. My owners never got a photo of me and blocked it with a vertical extension. Here is the setup, you can se me trying to figure out how to get over:


----------

